# Ежедневные головные боли, по-моему, я нашла выход



## Магрид (4 Июн 2010)

Здравствуйте!
У меня болит голова вот уже в течение пяти лет постоянно. Я, по-моему, уже все обследования прошла, которые только можно было пройти - все без толку. Таблетки не помогают, а башка болит.

По описанию головные боли и все что с ними связано, как у девушки, которую зовут Рыжая Ирка. Голова как-будто полностью наполнена кровью, я ее просто чувствую, и обследования показали, что у меня одна сторона полушария головного мозга на 50% больше снабжается кровью, чем другая. Начали выступать косточки черепа - когда голову трогаешь, их чувствуешь. И шея болит.

Оказалось, что у меня нестабильность позвонков: С3-С7. И мне врач-ортопед сказал,чтобы я носила воротник Шанца, только напугал меня,  что его всю жизнь носить придется. 
Этот воротник похож на тот, что в американских фильмах носят после операции - только он мягче. Я и плюнула, тем более, что мне невропатолог сказал, что как осанку исправлю - голова пройдет (у меня нарушение осанки). 
Осанку исправила - а голова до сих пор болит. Таблетки не помогают- пила кавинтон и болейтоляющие, без толку. Но помогает бег - иногда после него легче, или прогулка на свежем воздухе, но не всегда. Иногда и ЛФК помогает - делаю физ-ру по нарушению осанки. Но не очень. Но я тогда решила - что мне уже все равно плевать - решила этот воротник поносить... и почувствовала облегчение!!!
Только сначала тошнило немного, ну, и не очень хорошо было голове - хоть я и осанку испаравила в этом воротнике, по-видимому, следует ровно сидеть, не сутулиться. Потом стало полегче.

Может и вам поможет?? Только носить его нужно постоянно и в течение всего 2-3-х недель (мне так другой врач сказала). Но только голова еще не прошла, так что этот воротник я еще ношу.


----------



## abelar (6 Июн 2010)

Магрид написал(а):


> Всем привееееет!!!
> обследования показали, что у меня одна сторона полушария головного мозга на 50% больше снабжается кровью, чем другая. .


Для "Рыжих Ирок" - это вариант нормы. Вот у блондинок, часто одно полушарие снабжается на 50%, а другое-вообще не кровоснабжается...И ничего!
Если серьезно:
1. Воротник, который у Вас называется "филадельфия". Его обычно одевают тем, кто упал с 8-го эажа головой вниз. И то, только чтобы довезти до ....ну, как получится...
Также он используется при тракционных или мобилизационных техниках консервативного лечения в мануальной терапии, хиропрактике, остеопатии. Но, для этого нужно быть уверенным, что природа головных болей в нарушениии статики ШОП. И, главное: фиксирующие дивайсы "закрепляют" настоящее (сдесь и сейчас) положение ПДС. Иными словами, если его просто "носить", ничего не исправляя, то спондиллоартроз и мышечная атрофия будут, а головные боли - ....тоже будут.
Что делать:
1. Если Вы не сделали рентгеновский снимок С0-С1 ("через рот") и два боковых снимка (во флексии и в экстензии), то Вы еще не начинали никаких обследований. Сделайте. Разместите. Посмотрим.
2. На форуме есть Уважаемый доктор Тимур Гуссейнов. По диагностике и лечению головных болей - признанный гуру. Им предложен классный опросник по головным болям. Можно также обратиться к нему через личное сообщение или на его сайте. (Только не обращайтесь со словами "привеееет всем". Доктор Гуссейнов остер на язык....но справедлив!!!aiwan


----------



## Магрид (8 Июн 2010)

Спасибо Вам большое за совет, я уже готова хвататься за любую соломинку, только бы избавиться от головной боли - она мне очень мешает учиться

А вообще, снимки я делала только в двух проекциях, и под ними написано нестабильность С3-С7.

И выложить их у меня почему-то не получается

 Если у меня получится, я их выложу обязательно!


----------

